# Teddy Bear's Photo Thread



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

This is going to be my new place to flood with all my pictures! I hope you enjoy them as much as I do! 









Smushy Face!









Its MINE!!! :lol:









Oh hai

I will post more pics soon!


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Awwww what a cutie! Even with his (I hope I got that right) visor down he's adorable. Can't wait to see more. I enjoy the coloring as well by the way, snowflake patterning I believe? I've never been too good with classing colors hehe!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....Teddy is adorable sleepin' in his haunted house after a great photoshoot!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Pokey said:


> Awwww what a cutie! Even with his (I hope I got that right) visor down he's adorable. Can't wait to see more. I enjoy the coloring as well by the way, snowflake patterning I believe? I've never been too good with classing colors hehe!


Yup! He's got his visor down, He doesn't want me to take the snuggle bag to wash :lol: From what I understand he is a Algerian Chocolate  Thank You!



Rainy said:


> Awe....Teddy is adorable sleepin' in his haunted house after a great photoshoot!


OOH! You could tell it was a haunted house! :lol: Teddy Bear says thank you :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I really like all of the new picture threads. Teddy's "Oh hai" picture is soooo cute!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

shetland said:


> I really like all of the new picture threads. Teddy's "Oh hai" picture is soooo cute!


Thanks! I bet teddy bear would blush


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

TeddysMommy said:


> Rainy said:
> 
> 
> > Awe....Teddy is adorable sleepin' in his haunted house after a great photoshoot!
> ...


Oh, it's obvious....It's haunted by the ghost of Ms. Pac-Man because there's one of the video game ghosts right outside.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Rainy said:


> TeddysMommy said:
> 
> 
> > Rainy said:
> ...


 :lol: One of my close friends pointed that out! Maybe I live my life in the Pac-Man world, you never know.... Psht. :roll: just kidding


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Here he is trying to eat the blanket, sorry its so dark :roll: 
EDIT: Why Is it so big, you ask? I forgot to resize it, but its still cute 









Inside a tube...









Colorful Hedgie Tooshie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Teddy Bear is adorable! Love his sweet little face.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

PJM said:


> Teddy Bear is adorable! Love his sweet little face.


Thank You!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Look at that precious little face in the tube!!!!!!! I want to kiss his nose!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

shetland said:


> Oh my goodness! Look at that precious little face in the tube!!!!!!! I want to kiss his nose!


Don't we all want to kiss their noses and the occasional boop on their noses, which is SOMETIMES tolerable :lol: Thank You too


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I haven't posted a pic since December?! :shock:









I think he looks like a duck in this photo :lol:









as a baby, he was so tiny, now hes so big <3









Checking out his rice toy ^.^

I'm posting a ton more once I resize them!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....Teddybear is so adorable!! <3


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cutie-pie. Looks like he likes his new toy.


----------

